

Building An App Is The New 'Starting A Band' - ale55andro
http://devcodehack.com/building-an-app-is-the-new-starting-a-band

======
ja27
It worries me that so many people are jumping into the app business. There are
"Moms With Apps" - stay-at-home moms outsourcing development of their ideas.
There are the "make money" schemers selling their info products. It feels a
bit like the real estate flipping business circa 2006.

